# hatt jemand noch eine gamestar 09.08.2008



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. November 2009)

man kann dieses magazin nicht mehr online bestellen.
Der grund ist die vollversion von spellforce 1 komplett.
Auf der dvd,wenn jemand so nett wäre von der dvd eine .nrg,.iso,.img,mds/mdf,.ccd,.cue,xwd,.daa file erstellen.
mit nero müsste es auch gehen(.nrg),wenn dehm nicht so ist ladet die trial von slysoft herunter.
Nen emulator wie DT oder das angebliche legale alcohol 120%(deutsche version ist ein witz)
oder dem sehr teuren virtual cd.um zu überprüfen ob die abbilddatei auch geht.fachlich wird sowas eine image datei genannt.
Warum ich darum bitte nun ich möchte nur heft dvd vollversionen haben,weil add on zu diesen spielen nur mit dem heft versionen laufen.
Mir fehlt auch das add onn von civ 3 conquest,ich habe das haubtspiel von der pcg 10/05 aber nicht das add on.
wenn ich dannn eine retail nehme läuft das haubtspiel nicht mehr.

Versteht ihr mein diliema.
ich bedanke mich mal dann


----------

